# Van Halen announces 2007 Tour



## bubkusjones (Sep 26, 2006)

http://www.van-halen.com/




> VAN HALEN IS BACK!
> VAN HALEN OFFICIALLY ANNOUNCE SUMMER TOUR
> February 2, 2007
> 
> ...



No dates as of yet (that I've been able to find).


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Heh yea, I've been checking for tickets 3 times a day.

Yup, I'm going all right. Yup.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

> Eddie Van Halen states, "I am very excited to get back to the core of what made me tons of money."


There we go- I fixed that for Eddie. :tongue:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

:zzz: :zzz: :zzz: :zzz:


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> :zzz: :zzz:


Yeah, Eddie is not what he used to be, but he is way better then you could ever possibly be, and if you were better, maybe I would have heard of you?

Robert1950? :confused-smiley-010


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hopefully we'll see a new album with new tracks. I liked the Sammy Hagar version but IMHO the David Lee Roth version of the band was better.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> Yeah, Eddie is not what he used to be, but he is way better then you could ever possibly be, and if you were better, maybe I would have heard of you?


No, I will never be an EVH, obviously. Guitar playing is beyond words. It's just that their music is too 'pop music' sounding for me. If I hear JUMP one more time,....rrrrr... (I'm expecting it to turn up on the next release of Mini Pops) And DLR?... I don't want to go there.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Why does everyone love to rag on EVH so much? I don't get it. Seems like EVERY VH thread turns into a flame-fest. Aren't there better quality targets in the music biz for bashing in the forums? I can think of at least 3 or 4...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

EVH has carved his name into stone in terms of rock guitar. It cannot be erased. I did not like every album or every song Van Halen ever put out, but you could say the same about any band or artist. He will go down as a pioneer and one of the greatest guitarists of our time.


----------



## mrdylan (Apr 22, 2006)

I seen Van Halen years ago with Sammy and they were amazing. I never even really liked the Hagar years until I seen them live.

I would love to go see this but it is still not a total reunion without Michael Anthony in the band.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Joey (Feb 27, 2006)

*Tour Cancelation Rumors*

http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1552872/20070220/van_halen.jhtml


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Official Cancellation*

I guess we could cancel this thread as the VH nostalgia tour has been postponed indefinitely


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

An update of sorts.

http://www.vhnd.com/articles/070221-01.shtml


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> An update of sorts.
> 
> http://www.vhnd.com/articles/070221-01.shtml


Awesome. So there's still a chance of it all being filmed so they can release a movie that I can laugh my ass off at. :tongue:


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Don't know why there would be so much trouble with them coordinating schedules. Its not like they have anything else pressing.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Don't know why there would be so much trouble with them coordinating schedules. Its not like they have anything else pressing.


School lets out a 3:30pm. They have to get Wolfie to the gig! :tongue:


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

And Eddie is really busy guarding that ring of his:


















My precccccccccciousssssssssssssssssssssss!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

He should spend a few dollars on those teeth.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I heard on the radio today that this tour is back on. Dates to start in September. DLR, Eddie, Alex and Wolfgang.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I usually go here for rumours/news.

http://www.vhnd.com/


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I heard on the radio today that this tour is back on. Dates to start in September. DLR, Eddie, Alex and Wolfgang.


Yes,... and the earth is flat and the moon is made of green cheese.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Robert1950 said:


> Yes,... and the earth is flat and the moon is made of green cheese.


Yes, we will have to see if it really happens "this time"


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

*News...*

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20070807/en_nm/vanhalen_dc_2;_ylt=Amq1_mUnhfYJsYhXKsl1DFME1vAI


----------

